# Masterchef



## Klocky (Feb 17, 2011)

Anybody watched it?  Not sure I like the new format - far too X factory, but I'm still gonna watch tonight.

Mind you I did find the girl doing the deconstructed trifle very amusing.


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 17, 2011)

i did and i am waiting for tonight episode  did you see the italian nurse who did tagliolini?


----------



## Klocky (Feb 17, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> i did and i am waiting for tonight episode  did you see the italian nurse who did tagliolini?



I did, I wanted to crawl into the telly and eat it


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 17, 2011)

me too because reminds me of my mum she can do all the pasta without the machine only with a giant rolling pin i can only do gnocchi


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

is it not new on bbc then?


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 17, 2011)

yes new on bbc 1 is a new series not a new program


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> yes new on bbc 1



grr i must of missed last nights tho he said some have already gone x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2011)

I got a bit bored with it yesterday but will gove it another go tonight. Agree about the XFactor comment. Greg and John were on every chat and magazine show in the run up so I thought last night's show/frmat was a real anti climax.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 17, 2011)

Very x factorish. Will be okay once it gets going


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

Im waiting for the "this is my life" or " ive wanted this since i was a child" lines to come out....


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2011)

I want Jackie to win


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

I loved the young student and the lad who did saddle of hare


I reckon there really playing this out god even the moosic is annoying


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

bet viki and nikki and lou would enjoy that last ladies dish m m m


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 17, 2011)

one thing that really annoing me is when they can say the proper name of the food like "rotolo"and "radicchio" for chef like them is a bit disappointing because they know all the french names but not the italian i bet nobody noticed it


----------



## bev (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all,
I used to like these two - but they seem to have got too big for their boots and appear a bit smarmy which isnt nice.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> I used to like these two - but they seem to have got too big for their boots and appear a bit smarmy which isnt nice.Bev



They still beat the dreadful days of Lloyd Grossman!


----------



## margie (Feb 17, 2011)

The first person through last night did a fish wrapped in beaten white bread and fried. They said it was delicious but they had such looks of disdain when he was cooking it. 

I don't believe it happens as seen though - if it does they could have had better chefs today but had fewer places as they had already allocated more than half the places.


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 17, 2011)

I love Masterchef (or any cookery programme).  Over the last few years i have eaten in some lovely restaurants and done the 'fine dining' and really appreciate good food, it's just one of the great pleasures in life


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone seen Ace of Cakes of Cake Boss on SKy?????  My 9 year old loves them, and all cookery shows. Her fav at the mo is a chinese cooking program, but they seem to use tons of chilli paste and me and she dont do chilli


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> They still beat the dreadful days of Lloyd Grossman!



Lloyd was tremendous...........

I have missed all the episodes so far as I have been decorating, how many have I missed.........?


----------



## Klocky (Feb 18, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Lloyd was tremendous...........
> 
> I have missed all the episodes so far as I have been decorating, how many have I missed.........?



Just 2 but they're probably on the iplayer, or if you check the listings might be repeated.

I wouldnt worry though cos these 2 shows were just the "auditions", next week is the beginning proper.


----------



## Klocky (Feb 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I want Jackie to win



Hmm, such is your fascination with short haired boyish women, I'm beginning to wonder if you've been in the "closet" for a long time Northey tee hee


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Hmm, such is your fascination with short haired boyish women, I'm beginning to wonder if you've been in the "closet" for a long time Northey tee hee



Hehe! It's something we've discussed before. They have to be women! Remarkably, I only realised my proclivity a few years ago when it suddenly dawned on me why I was always attracted to certain women, doh!


----------



## HartHen61 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Mastershef*



Klocky said:


> Anybody watched it?  Not sure I like the new format - far too X factory, but I'm still gonna watch tonight.
> 
> Mind you I did find the girl doing the deconstructed trifle very amusing.



Hi, I have watched masterchef since the day it started but I must agree with you it is not so much like x.factor but it is a complete copy of how the Australian Masterchef starts its process of illimination, why do we have to copy why not do it like it was before? Sooo boring but I still watch it.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2011)

Hurrah! Jackie is through!


----------



## Steff (Feb 23, 2011)

im losing the will to live fgs, thought it was just once a week sooooo dragged on i dont get why they let 5 people come back that made errors for another shot but sent the rest home who also made errors, im so pleased the lad with specs and the your model is thru.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2011)

Agreed Steffie, I've only been half watching it. It has occurred to me that I have probably never eaten any of the meals they;ve cooked - either the ingredients are a complete mystery to me or they make the meal so fancy and weird!


----------



## Steff (Feb 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Agreed Steffie, I've only been half watching it. It has occurred to me that I have probably never eaten any of the meals they;ve cooked - either the ingredients are a complete mystery to me or they make the meal so fancy and weird!



Too true when they did the roast i said to other half only one i would want to try is the lamb and he ended up doing it raw


----------



## KateR (Feb 23, 2011)

We persevered with it last week thinking surely it will improve, but tonight's was just as boring so we turned over to BBC2. At least tomorrow I will be able to see the last episode of Rome Wasn't Built in a Day.


----------



## fruitloaf (Feb 23, 2011)

I really don't like the new format. So many people in it I can't keep track. I like it when there was the initial 'ingredients test' knock out round plus shift in a professional kitchen. A tried and tested format that was both entertaining and selected the right contestants to go through. Don't really have any favourites in this series, it hasn't grabbed my attention in the same way the others did.


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

All this dramatic music i feel like im at a night at the proms dear me ..


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Steffie said:


> All this dramatic music i feel like im at a night at the proms dear me ..



I'm half watching this, half American Idol! Don't know which has the most tears!


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

Zara the italian is really struggling and so did claudine they did not like her chicken livers


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

bye bye to Fiona and Claudia x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Hurrah! Jackie is through!


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Jackie is through!



why u like her lol x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Steffie said:


> why u like her lol x



She was mad as a box of frogs at her original audition! A bit subdued tonight, by all accounts, hope she gets her mojo back!


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> She was mad as a box of frogs at her original audition! A bit subdued tonight, by all accounts, hope she gets her mojo back!



Yeah never ending tears


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yeah never ending tears



Have you got a favourite yet Steffie?


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Have you got a favourite yet Steffie?



Yeah the posh one whos a model with blode hair..


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yeah the posh one whos a model with blode hair..



Was she the one doing the starter and taking her time? If so, yes, she's nice


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2011)

Should I give it a miss tonight? I think so...don't like the new format. Although, apparently one of the contestants slices off a fingertip tonight - hope they took the opportunity to do a blood test!


----------



## Klocky (Mar 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Should I give it a miss tonight? I think so...don't like the new format. Although, apparently one of the contestants slices off a fingertip tonight - hope they took the opportunity to do a blood test!



I watched it and am slightly warming to the new format.  The blokey who cut his fingertip off is described as a cellist and since it was his string hand, I think he might need to win now or may find his fiddling days are numbered.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 4, 2011)

missed it again.........arghhh..........the misses wasn't well so I was running about doing her bits and bobs, cleaning, dealing with child..........


----------



## Klocky (Mar 10, 2011)

Squirrel quinell anyone?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Squirrel quinell anyone?



Wotwotwot? I didn't watch, preferred NCIS instead


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2011)

missed it last night grrr


----------



## Klocky (Mar 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Wotwotwot? I didn't watch, preferred NCIS instead



I suppose I might have misheard, but I'm sure they were cooking squirrel in one of the restaurants - I am going very deaf though (or at least that's what I tell my OH when he makes certain requests  )


----------



## rachelha (Mar 10, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I watched it and am slightly warming to the new format.  The blokey who cut his fingertip off is described as a cellist and since it was his string hand, I think he might need to win now or may find his fiddling days are numbered.



Kennedy is a cellist with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.  His 'cello playing is unaffected according to their Facebook page.


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2011)

i love kennedy hope he wins

who went last night? was it lady in glasses


----------



## Klocky (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes it was, I think she was called Polly


----------



## fruitloaf (Mar 10, 2011)

where are all the 'scallops with a pea puree' and 'chocolate fondants'?


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

did kennedy go last week??


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

Polly went last week, Kennedy has just been named - its on in the background.


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

margie said:


> Polly went last week, Kennedy has just been named - its on in the background.



i must be blind i csn only see james


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

Yuk to everything tonight, sorry veggies but not my thing at all x


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

Im guna cryyyyyyyyyyy

Kennedy has gone booo 

another bloody sham,instead of 2 going they give them all another chance grrrrr.


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2011)

hmm the lovely Alice has gone,looks like i guna be routing for James


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll plump for the 'other one'.

Who is it? I haven't been watching!!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2011)

that'll be beatrice von hooter of the netherlands


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 23, 2011)

Excellent! I knew I had good taste.

I hope she isn't too nervous though, otherwise it might be a case of Chewed lips from Amsterdam?

Andy


----------



## margie (Mar 23, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Excellent! I knew I had good taste.
> 
> I hope she isn't too nervous though, otherwise it might be a case of Chewed lips from Amsterdam?
> 
> Andy



When is your book of puns coming out ?


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 23, 2011)

margie said:


> When is your book of puns coming out ?



It will be available in 2021 in all good book shops that may still be around then.

It won't be released on kindle though. But it may perhaps be suitable as kindling.

Andy


----------

